# Why did my soap do this?



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh wise soap gurus...

Why, oh why, does my soap look like this:

[see below]

Can you see how "brainy" it looks - all the little indentations? What are they and where did they come from?

I'm using the same soap formula. I used a new f.o., a new red oxide, and this was my first in the pot swirl. Other than that, everything was the same as it always was. I've never had this happen before. Any clue what caused it?

Thank you, wise ones! 
PJ


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

The photo isn't showing up but I am still going to say it was your new FO. That's usually the culprit. 

Sara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I know - I'm trying to fix it - I HATE dial up.

When in doubt, blame it on the fo, huh? 

PJ


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's try again...










Sorry it's so big - but this way you can get a close up of how "brainy" it is.

PJ


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't know much about soap but I think its pretty. 
I have only made soap a couple of times and it was starting from kidney fat that I rendered down.
To much work for me! Last time I made it it turned out full of tiny air holes and floated in the tub plus left a slimly film. YUK. I'll stick to buying soap from other people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

What temp do you soap, I would say a combination of high temps and FO you used... 
Is it still brainy when you plane the top of it off.. that is what I would do.. 
Barbara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmmmm.... I soap room temp, but I have been soaping more and stacking my MM's higher. Maybe with them stacked so high it is creating too much heat!

I thought about slicing it off - but my children like the way it looks and I made that one mostly for the kids anyway - watermelon with lots of red!

Thanks, Jo -When I was making soap for just our family, I never ran into these kinds of "problems" before. Big sigh...

PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it looks pretty.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What FO did you use? Vicki


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

After seeing the photo I do agree with Barb - hot temps and your FO.

However, I think it is pretty soap... watch out for red bubbles! 

Sara


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

yep - I was expecting the red bubbles and already tried one of the small samples - slightly pink bubbles - but nothing terrible. My daughter is excited to have pinks suds. 

PJ


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Vicki - the watermelon FO from (I think) Bramleberry.

PJ


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it's pretty cool looking.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I LIKE this soap! Very Beautiful. 
Anita


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

it's definitely the heat . I have 3-3 fos that get super hot and do thsi every time.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I'm glad so many like the soap - it took me by surprise when I opened it.

I'm glad to know it was the heat - it frustrates me to not know what is going on. 

PJ


----------

